# Show your PhotonFanatics!



## egginator1 (Feb 13, 2017)

From the top:
Ti Mondrian
Ti indigo Flow
Chad Nichols Mosaic Damascus "Blue Boy"
Ti TKO
Chad Nichols Damascus Custom 
Chad Nichols Damascus Rocket Ship
Chad Nichols Damascus Blocky Boy

Right Side:
Mokume Gane Kuku Killer
Brass Luce De Note
Task lite II


----------



## the0dore3524 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow, what a collection! Wonder how much it costs in total?


----------



## egginator1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

